# Protection micro coupure pas onduleur



## qsdfg (26 Juillet 2007)

Je n'arrive pas à retrouver un produit qui me conviendrait. Je suis récemment confronté à des micro coupure de courant alors que cela ne m'était jamais arrivé depuis plus de 20ans que j'habite dans cette maison.

Ça dure très peu de temps, mais suffisamment pour arrêter mon mac mini. 

Je n'ai pas envie d'un onduleur mais juste besoin d'une protection contre ces micro-coupures nouvelles.


----------



## alex.sc (26 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; pour toi mais par d&#233;finition seul l'onduleur et sa batterie peuvent te venir en aide.
Si tu doit juste te pr&#233;server de micro coupure tu n'as pas besoin d'un gros mod&#232;le

Attention les disques dur n'aiment pas les micro coupure, v&#233;rifie r&#233;guli&#232;rement ton disque avec utilitaire de disque ou DiskWarrior


----------



## qsdfg (27 Juillet 2007)

Voila, j'ai enfin retrouv&#233; le produit. Alors, gadget ? 

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00015450.html

Je ne veux plus d'un onduleur car je trouve que leur dur&#233;e de vie est un peu courte. J'en ai eu un, mais la batterie &#233;tant HS, et le co&#251;t de son remplacement sup&#233;rieur au prix de l'onduleur, font que je ne souhaite pas renouveler l'exp&#233;rience (&#233;cologiquement minable).

Ce qui m'inqui&#232;te avec cette prise, c'est que &#231;a fonctionne probablement comme un tr&#232;s petit onduleur, et que donc sa dur&#233;e de vie soit la m&#234;me qu'un onduleur. (donc, bonnet blanc, et blanc bonnet)


----------



## alex.sc (27 Juillet 2007)

c'est un onduleur (de 300VA) ce produit c'est juste le design qui change des onduleurs habituels, il se pr&#233;sente comme une grosse multiprise au lieu d'un gros bloc.

Le Macmini ne consomant pas beaucoup si tu veux juste de prot&#233;ger de mini coupure ce mod&#232;le est ok (pense &#224; y brancher aussi l'&#233;cran).

Je serais toi j'en prendrais 2, le second ira prot&#233;ger ta t&#233;l&#233; car m&#234;me si tu le voit pas forc&#233;ment, elle aime pas les micro coupure (veillissement pr&#233;matur&#233; du THT)


----------



## qsdfg (28 Juillet 2007)

Une dur&#233;e de vie d'environ 5 ans donc. Je me demande si un petit onduleur (comme ceux d'APC, je crois) avec une batterie interchangeable facilement (je dis &#231;a surtout parce que &#231;a me fait mal au c&#339;ur de jeter un appareil car les frais de livraison sont trop &#233;lev&#233;s. Il va falloir repenser tout &#231;a. (aux  USA, &#233;tonnement, ils bricolent beaucoup et la vente de pi&#232;ces d&#233;tach&#233;e est assez d&#233;velopp&#233;e, cela m'a surpris).


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2007)

Non un onduleur.


----------



## Galphanet (28 Juillet 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Une durée de vie d'environ 5 ans donc. Je me demande si un petit onduleur (comme ceux d'APC, je crois) avec une batterie interchangeable facilement (je dis ça surtout parce que ça me fait mal au cur de jeter un appareil car les frais de livraison sont trop élevés. Il va falloir repenser tout ça. (aux  USA, étonnement, ils bricolent beaucoup et la vente de pièces détachée est assez développée, cela m'a surpris).


Salut,
J'ai chez moi trois onduleurs APC en service.
Le plus vieux a maintenant presque 10 ans sans problèmes, je n'ai pas encore changé la batterie (il ne me l'a pas encore demandé, touchons du bois)
Donc fiabilité extrême et les prix des batteries de remplacement sont au maximum la moitié du prix de l'onduleur.
De plus, ils reprennent les batteries usagées (je crois même que tu as une réduction si tu rends l'ancienne)

Donc je te conseille un APC, par exemple un APC RS 500, amplement suffisant et performant. (perso j'ai un RS 500 un RS 1500 et un USV 3000)


----------



## naas (29 Juillet 2007)

les MGE sont d'excellents produits aussi


----------



## litle_big_one (29 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> les MGE sont d'excellents produits aussi


Je confirme


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juillet 2007)

D'autant plus qu'ils sont parfaitement int&#233;gr&#233;s Mac OS X !


----------



## qsdfg (30 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Non un onduleur.











guiguilap a dit:


> D'autant plus qu'ils sont parfaitement intégrés Mac OS X !



Ah bon, pourquoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Ah bon, pourquoi ?



Parce qu'ils sont fournis avec un logiciel permettant de les piloter depuis le Mac. D'autres marques ne fournissent ce soft que pour PC/Windows.


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juillet 2007)

Meme pas besoin de logiciel, tu mets le c&#226;ble USB sans rien installer et tu vas dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences systeme > &#233;conomies d'energie , tu as d&#233;j&#224; la possibilit&#233; de programmer l'extinction du MacPro apr&#232;s la sauvegarde et a un certain niveau de d&#233;charge de la batterie de secours !  !


----------



## figaro (2 Août 2007)

Bon, ça y est, je songe à me prendre un MGE. 

Je n'y connais rien, le modèle de base est largement suffisant pour un MBP, un écran 20 pouces et un disque dur externe ?

Je saisis pas ce que c'est le USBs sur un onduleur, enfin quelle est la différence avec ce modèle 10 plus cher ?


----------



## guiguilap (2 Août 2007)

A mon avis ces deux sont pas assez puissants


----------



## Souvaroff (2 Août 2007)

figaro a dit:


> Bon, &#231;a y est, je songe &#224; me prendre un MGE.
> 
> Je n'y connais rien, le mod&#232;le de base est largement suffisant pour un MBP, un &#233;cran 20 pouces et un disque dur externe ?
> 
> Je saisis pas ce que c'est le USBs sur un onduleur, enfin quelle est la diff&#233;rence avec ce mod&#232;le 10&#8364; plus cher ?



Le USBs Sur cet onduleur c'est que tu raccorde l'onduleur sur un USB de l'ordi, & lorsqu'il y a coupure de courant, aux yeux de tes reglages, l'ordi va se couper gentiment en fermant & enregistrant automatiquement ton travail&#8230;

La version non USBs c'est a toi de fermer ton boulot&#8230; donc il faut que tu soit pr&#233;sent lors de la coupure&#8230; sinon d&#232;s qu'il y a plus de jus sur l'onduler&#8230; Paf, ca fera le meme effet que coupure de courant !!

Ensuite moi je dirais que ca suffirait largement&#8230;  Moi personellement je part du principe qu'un onduleur sur un ordi portable euh&#8230;  
Donc prends en compte que tu y branchera qu'un Ecran & un HD externe&#8230;  Donc je dirais aussi que la Version Non USB pourrait te convenir&#8230;


----------



## islacoulxii (3 Août 2007)

on peut m'expliquer l'interet d'un onduleur pour un MBP ... 

(j'en vois si DD externe.. mais  sinon..)


----------



## naas (3 Août 2007)

l'onduleur fait deux choses:
1 assurer une continuit&#233; de courant pour environ 15 minutes (suivant mod&#232;les)
2 "nettoyer" le courant et fournir une &#233;lectricit&#233; de tr&#232;s bonne qualit&#233;


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> l'onduleur fait deux choses:
> 1 assurer une continuité de courant pour environ 15 minutes (suivant modèles)
> 2 "nettoyer" le courant et fournir une électricité de très bonne qualité



Oui pour le 1), mais non pour le 2 : ça serait le cas pour un onduleur "on-line", mais ces petits onduleurs sont des "off-line", qui à ce niveau fonctionnent juste comme de simples prises "para-surtentions", et présentent une micro-coupure de l'ordre de 5/100 de seconde au moment ou le courant est coupé (avec les deux courants de rupture que cette micro-coupure suppose, puisque ça se passe en aval du dispositif para surtension).


----------



## naas (3 Août 2007)

Quand les gens parlent d'onduleurs ils pensent alimentation sans interruption.
peu de gens savent ce qu'est un onduleur d'un point de vue purement electrique, et m&#234;me je crois qu'ils s'en foutent 

le MGE cit&#233; plus haut fait les deux par exemple puisqu'il garanti une autonomie de 15 minutes &#224; 50&#37; de charge, 7 minutes &#224; 70% de charge. (et 0 minutes &#224; 100%  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> Alors ce ne sont pas des onduleurs par d&#233;finition.



Si, ce sont bien des onduleurs, puisque le r&#244;le d'un onduleur est de transformer un courant continu basse tension en courant alternatif moyenne tension, c'est bien ce qu'ils font ! Cel&#224; dit, il y a deux moyens de le faire : le "off-line" d&#233;tecte la coupure, et met l'onduleur en route, le "on line" fonctionne en permanence.

Concr&#234;tement, le "on line" semble pr&#233;f&#233;rable, &#224; ceci pr&#232;s qu'il co&#251;te beaucoup plus cher (leurs batteries doivent &#234;tre bien plus robustes pour avoir la m&#234;me dur&#233;e de vie que sur les "off line") &#224; l'achat, et surtout &#224; l'usage (ces onduleurs ont un rendement de l'ordre de 80&#37;, donc gr&#232;vent la facture d'&#233;lectricit&#233; d'une sur-consomation de 20%), ce qui, sur la dur&#233;e de vie de l'onduleur, repr&#233;sente un surco&#251;t au niveau des factures EDF sup&#233;rieur au prix d'achat de l'onduleur.

C'est pour cette raison que les On-line sont en g&#233;n&#233;ral r&#233;serv&#233;s &#224; la protection de mat&#233;riels co&#251;teux, non seulement en valeur intrins&#232;que, mais aussi en "dur&#233;e d'inutilisation", o&#249; leur r&#244;le est de palier au d&#233;lais de mise en route des g&#233;n&#233;rateurs de secours.

Toutefois, le commun des utilisateurs n'ayant pas n&#233;cessairement proc&#233;d&#233; &#224; cette analyse, et le commerce &#233;tant ce qu'il est, on commence &#224; trouver des mod&#232;les "on line" de faible capacit&#233; sur le march&#233; (&#224; partir d'1 KVA, contre 450 VA pour les plus modestes "off-line")


----------



## naas (3 Août 2007)

Nos deux posts se sont t&#233;lescop&#233;.

Un onduleurs pour le commun des mortels, c'est une bo&#238;te qui assure une autonomie pour sauver ses donn&#233;es et prot&#233;ger le mat&#233;riel des surtensions, voir coups de foudre.

Onduleur est un abus de langage pour d&#233;crire une alimentation continue donc sans interruption , ce que les anglais appellent UPS.

En fait "l'onduleur" est compos&#233; :
1 d'un redresseur (qui transforme le courant alternatif de la prise en courant continu)
2 d'un groupe de batteries stockant de l'&#233;lectricit&#233; continue
3 d'un onduleur qui transforme et comme tu l'as dit l'&#233;lectricit&#233; continue en alternative, mais aussi nettoie l'&#233;lectricit&#233; des impuret&#233; comme les creux ou pics de tension, voir harmoniques pour les UPS industriels.
4 d'un module &#233;lectronique qui permute entre l'alimentation EDF ou les batteries, en fonction de l'&#233;tat du r&#233;seau EDF

c'est donc le "on-line", (d'ailleurs il faut trouver un &#233;quivalent fran&#231;ais.)

le "off line" (d&#233;cid&#233;ment il faut vraiment trouver un &#233;quivalent ! ) que je ne connaissais pas d'ailleurs (Faut dire que les onduleurs que je sp&#233;cifie c'est plut&#244;t des galaxy), c'est de la vilaine arnaque pour vendre pas cher de la tranquillit&#233; d'esprit :sick:


----------



## figaro (3 Août 2007)

Alors ce deux mod&#232;les sont totalement inutiles pour un MBP, et plus largement un v&#233;ritable onduleur serait &#233;galement inutile.

Je pensais qu'au contraire une surtension pourrait faire mal au MBP, c'est gr&#226;ce &#224; la batterie que ce n'est as le cas ?


Inutile d'inverstir 80&#8364; pour prot&#233;ger le moniteur et le disque dur ? Ou utile mais si on a vraiment pas de pot ?

En tout cas merci de vos r&#233;ponses elle sont ultra compl&#232;tes ! ^_^


----------



## naas (3 Août 2007)

Quel est le prix des donn&#233;es stock&#233;es dans ton disque dur ?
c'est la question.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> 4 d'un module électronique qui permute entre l'alimentation EDF ou les batteries, en fonction de l'état du réseau EDF
> 
> c'est donc le "on-line", (d'ailleurs il faut trouver un équivalent français.)



Tu n'as pas suivi mes explications : le on-line n'a pas de permutation, c'est pour ça qu'on l'appelle ainsi, le secteur alimente en permanence le chargeur de la batterie et cette dernière alimente en permanence l'onduleur (d'où son mauvais rendement)

c'est le off-line qui à un dispositif qui bascule l'alimentation sur batterie dès qu'il détecte la coupure de courant, d'où cette micro-coupure générée lors du basculement.

Il en existe une troisième sorte, le "ferrups", qui est en fait un off-line sans coupure, le courant passant par un transfo spécial (ferrups) qui bloque toute surtension (+30 000 volts à l'entrée ne donnent pas une augmentation de plus d'un ou deux volts en sortie) qui à comme caractéristique de comporter un circuit "retard" d'environ 1 seconde, ce qui permet à la commutation (qui prend seulement un vingtième de ce temps) de se faire sans interruption du courant.


----------



## naas (3 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas suivi mes explications ....


c'est surtout le fil que je vais plus suivre.


----------



## tic (3 Août 2007)

Ca m'interresse aussi, car mon futur MBP va être branché 85 % du temps sur le secteur donc je pense qu'un onduleur ne peut lui faire que du bien nan ?

Je pensais pendre le deuxième modèle de figaro : 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/4773/onduleur-mge-ellipse-asr-600-usbs-600-va.html

-Est ce qu'il sera assez puissant ? (j'aurais un MBP + un DDE + peut être un écran externe mais pas pour tout de suite)
-Et est ce que le fait de débrancher le portable de l'onduleur assez souvent peut endommager l'onduleur ou le portable ?

Merci


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Août 2007)

tic a dit:


> Ca m'interresse aussi, car mon futur MBP va être branché 85 % du temps sur le secteur donc je pense qu'un onduleur ne peut lui faire que du bien nan ?
> 
> Je pensais pendre le deuxième modèle de figaro :
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/4773/onduleur-mge-ellipse-asr-600-usbs-600-va.html
> ...



Oui ca suffira  En revanche enleve la batterie de ton MBP s'il tourne habituellement comme une machine de bureau


----------



## figaro (4 Août 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Oui ca suffira  En revanche enleve la batterie de ton MBP s'il tourne habituellement comme une machine de bureau




Pourquoi la retirer ? Je pensais que l'alimentation se coupait quand elle était chargée à 98% à peu pres ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2007)

tic a dit:


> Ca m'interresse aussi, car mon futur MBP va &#234;tre branch&#233; 85 &#37; du temps sur le secteur donc je pense qu'un onduleur ne peut lui faire que du bien nan ?
> 
> Je pensais pendre le deuxi&#232;me mod&#232;le de figaro :
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/4773/onduleur-mge-ellipse-asr-600-usbs-600-va.html
> ...



Dans ton cas, une simple prise "para-surtention" (elles prot&#232;gent aussi des micro-coupures) suffit, puisque de toute fa&#231;on, la batterie de ton Mac lui assure une autonomie sup&#233;rieure &#224; ce que pourrait lui donner un onduleur.



DM-XM2 a dit:


> Oui ca suffira&#8230;&#8230;  En revanche enleve la batterie de ton MBP s'il tourne habituellement comme une machine de bureau&#8230;



Aucun int&#233;r&#234;t, c'est un Mac, qu'il a, pas un portable PC d'entr&#233;e de gamme, sur nos machines, la PMU (Power Managment Unit) prot&#232;ge la batterie, lorsque le Mac est branch&#233; sur secteur, celle ci est charg&#233;e au max de sa capacit&#233;, et une fois qu'elle est &#224; 100%, le Mac cesse de la charger, jusqu'&#224; ce que sa capacit&#233; descende en dessous de 95 ou 96%, et l&#224; seulement, la remonte &#224; 100%. Par ailleurs, selon les tests que j'ai fait avec mes diff&#233;rents portables Apple (j'en ai cinq ici, du WallStreet 233 au MBP 1,83 Ghz), le courant de charge fourni par le Mac semble diminuer au fur et &#224; mesure que la batterie se remplit (il faut plus de temps pour passer de 95 &#224; 100% que pour passer de 65 &#224; 70% par exemple). Donc, sur un Mac portable, &#244;ter la batterie n'est absolument pas utile, et m&#234;me &#224; la limite nuisible, puisqu'il oblige &#224; la recalibrer lorsqu'on la remet en place, ce qui provoque un cycle complet de d&#233;charge -> charge dont on aurait autrement pu faire l'&#233;conomie.


----------



## Souvaroff (4 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Aucun intérêt, c'est un Mac, qu'il a, pas un portable PC d'entrée de gamme, sur nos machines, la PMU (Power Managment Unit) protège la batterie, lorsque le Mac est branché sur secteur, celle ci est chargée au max de sa capacité, et une fois qu'elle est à 100%, le Mac cesse de la charger, jusqu'à ce que sa capacité descende en dessous de 95 ou 96%, et là seulement, la remonte à 100%. Par ailleurs, selon les tests que j'ai fait avec mes différents portables Apple (j'en ai cinq ici, du WallStreet 233 au MBP 1,83 Ghz), le courant de charge fourni par le Mac semble diminuer au fur et à mesure que la batterie se remplit (il faut plus de temps pour passer de 95 à 100% que pour passer de 65 à 70% par exemple). Donc, sur un Mac portable, ôter la batterie n'est absolument pas utile, et même à la limite nuisible, puisqu'il oblige à la recalibrer lorsqu'on la remet en place, ce qui provoque un cycle complet de décharge -> charge dont on aurait autrement pu faire l'économie.



Moi les Piles, ca me connais (arbeit inside) & la va rien economiser du tout, Si comme dans son message il laisse la machine branchée a 85% du temps Mac, PC  ca n'rien n'a voir Meme si c'est geré differemment, une batterie, est une batterie, & si elle n'a pas de temps en temps des cycles de charge & decharge elle va s'user (de 95% a 100% c'est pas un cycle) & que ce soit, un Mac, un PC, un Onduleur, Un telephone portable

On verra dans 1 an, quand sa machine ne tiendra plus que 2h de batterie, (ou moins)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Moi les Piles, ca me connais (arbeit inside) & la va rien economiser du tout, Si comme dans son message il laisse la machine branchée a 85% du temps Mac, PC  ca n'rien n'a voir Meme si c'est geré differemment, une batterie, est une batterie, & si elle n'a pas de temps en temps des cycles de charge & decharge elle va s'user (de 95% a 100% c'est pas un cycle) & que ce soit, un Mac, un PC, un Onduleur, Un telephone portable
> 
> On verra dans 1 an, quand sa machine ne tiendra plus que 2h de batterie, (ou moins)



L'utilisation sur batterie 15% du temps est largement suffisante, et contrairement à ce que tu penses, ce qui use le plus une batterie, ce sont les cycles charge/décharge, pas le temps passé en charge d'entretien !

Si tu veux, je peux te présenter une batterie de 1999 (Powerbook WallStreet) qui a encore plus de 85% de sa capacité d'origine (3190 mA/h contre 3600 à l'origine), alors que dans cette période, elle n'a eu qu'une centaine de cycle charge/décharge, un par mois en moyenne).


----------



## tic (4 Août 2007)

Si je suis branché sur secteur avec une simple prise "para-surtention" et qu'il y a une coupure de courrant, le portable peut-il utiliser sa propre batterie pour rester allumer ? (en gros la batterie du portable joeu le rôle de l'onduleur ?)

Et est ce que le fait de débrancher le portable de l'onduleur assez souvent peut endommager l'onduleur ou le portable ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2007)

tic a dit:


> Si je suis branché sur secteur avec une simple prise "para-surtention" et qu'il y a une coupure de courrant, le portable peut-il utiliser sa propre batterie pour rester allumer ? (en gros la batterie du portable joeu le rôle de l'onduleur ?)



Mieux que ça, en cas de coupure, la batterie d'un onduleur est juste prévue pour donner entre 10 et 20 mn d'autonomie, afin de pouvoir sauvegarder et fermer proprement l'ordi, alors que celle de ton portable est destinée à te permettre de l'utiliser entre, disons deux et trois heures (selon le portable et la batterie), en dehors de toute alimentation externe.



tic a dit:


> Et est ce que le fait de débrancher le portable de l'onduleur assez souvent peut endommager l'onduleur ou le portable ?



Pas plus que débrancher le portable de la prise murale.


----------



## litle_big_one (6 Août 2007)

Bonjour

Te pose pas de questions "metaphysiques"   , je pense que tout a ete dit dans ce post

Les deux onduleurs feront bien le boulot pour lequel ils ont été fait.

Ce qu'il faut voir c'est la consommation, et pas le type sauf si tu es un hyper anxieux et tu as des sous car un on line coute TRES cher et est TRES lourd (j' ai eu un 300VA on line, pheu le poids et le degagement de chaleur).

Donc, j'arrondi pour les puristes
- mbp 100 VA
- ecran externe 200 VA
- hd externe 100 VA

ce qui fait un tt de 400 VA pour un onduleur de 600 VA, ben pour moi ca me convient .

A toi de voir


----------



## qsdfg (7 Août 2007)

Ce qui m'intéresse surtout, c'est parer aux micro coupures que je n'ai jamais eu (depuis 22 ans) mais en ce moment c'est nouveau.


----------



## tic (7 Août 2007)

En faite par manque d'argent je vais opter pour une simple prise para-surtention pour le moment, je pense que ça devrait le faire pour les micros-coupures


----------



## David_b (7 Août 2007)

tic a dit:


> En faite par manque d'argent je vais opter pour une simple prise para-surtention pour le moment, je pense que ça devrait le faire pour les micros-coupures


tu n'as pas peur que ce soit une "mauvaise" économie ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> tu n'as pas peur que ce soit une "mauvaise" &#233;conomie ?



C'est un portable, qu'il a, un onduleur ne lui apporterait rien ! 

En ce qui concerne les micro-coupures, il faut aussi arr&#234;ter de phantasmer dessus, il y a beau temps que tous les ordis de bureau disposent d'une alim &#224; d&#233;coupage qui s'en rie bruyamment, ce qui pose probl&#232;me, ce sont ce qu'on pourrait qualifier de "mini coupures" (entre 1/4 et 1/2 seconde) , beaucoup plus rares en France, du moins, et je suppose aussi en Suisse ou en Belgique, qui elles, outre les probl&#232;mes puremement informatiques, peuvent endommager le mat&#233;riel, via les "tensions de rupture" qu'elles engendrent (les micro-coupures, moins d'1/4 de seconde, sont trop courtes pour que ces tensions puissent se manifester) qui peuvent, &#224; la longue, endommager les alims (et rien d'autre, la tension ne montant qu'&#224; l'entr&#233;e, dans une alim &#224; d&#233;coupage). Pour celles ci, la prise "para-surtension" suffit.

Pour les portables, ces micro-coupures ne sont pas un probl&#232;me, leur alimentation basse tension est fournie par un transfo plus rustique, moins sensible aux probl&#232;mes de d&#233;terioration, et les surtensions g&#233;n&#233;r&#233;es sur la sortie basse tension sont &#233;tal&#233;es par la batterie (essayez de faire monter la tension *en charge* d'une batterie, vous verrez, on peut pas !).


----------

